

Show HN: An iPhone and iPad app to teach kids how to program - Cato's Hike - druidsbane

Cato's Hike is a game to teach kids how to program graphically.<p>After a year of on-again, off-again programming I finally released my first game (Universal for iOS). I remember playing games like ChipWits and Logo as a child and they really influenced me.<p>The biggest issue I have is figuring out the best way of getting some of the programming concepts across.  I have yet to write a manual and still need even more tutorials based on user emails but I'd love to hear any feedback or suggestions you guys have.<p>I hope you guys like it.<p>http://hwahba.com/catoshike/
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/catos-hike/id574335479?ls=1&#38;mt=8
======
bromagosa
404 Not Found :(

~~~
druidsbane
That is surprising :( I haven't noticed my site go down recently. Looks up to
me right now though :)

